# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Wake up laughing

## Scapetraverser

Early this morning, literally 1:00AM almost exact as my eyes remember, I wake chuckling uncontrollably shaking my whole mattress and probably even the floor beneath it. It seemed to last for 15 to 30 minutes on and off. Actually I'm almost certain I checked the clock 3 times and one glance I actually saw it read something like 0:46. That was odd. Maybe I was still kind of dreaming.
I cant remember in full detail what occurred in the dream that triggered it, but it doesn't happen very often. In fact, i don't remember the last time I woke up laughing so hard. I think it started with dreaming of an argument with a coworker about something that has actually happened in the past, but knowing in my mind it wasn't actually true to current issues. I do remember it had something to do with hearing the word Chiquita banana, but it was more involved than that. The dream went from something serious about someone describing and actually seeing visually the personality of each persons soul to completely goofy. Well that's how I remember it, probably a bit off. Maybe my conscious is just wondering why I keep passing up the fruit in the store so often.
I also noticed another thing. After I managed to fall asleep after that insanity, I was dreaming mostly of family members. I can recall being in some kind of warehouse office location where my dad worked, being greeted by fellow workers as if they knew me, and I them. not recognizing one face. BTW, my dad did recently get a new job, makes me wonder. if I actually saw real faces. Silly.

----------


## WhyAmINaked

Ooh, I actually recently had this experience (maybe)! I had a dream that when I woke up, I laughed; but I'm not sure if the act of laughing shook me out of sleep, or I woke up then started laughing.

Is it even physically possible? I can understand chuckling in someone's sleep, but I feel like laughing is such an active thing. I don't know, I've never recorded this, just random thoughts.

----------


## Scapetraverser

> Ooh, I actually recently had this experience (maybe)! I had a dream that when I woke up, I laughed; but I'm not sure if the act of laughing shook me out of sleep, or I woke up then started laughing.
> 
> Is it even physically possible? I can understand chuckling in someone's sleep, but I feel like laughing is such an active thing. I don't know, I've never recorded this, just random thoughts.



To be honest I didn't have any alcohol or any other substance that would make me feel loopy. But when I woke up at the time, I remember feeling almost a dizzy buzz as I was laughing, maybe just disorientation. trying to decipher what I was seeing from my dream and what I was actually seeing as I woke up. My eyes read 0:45 on the clock (0 should have read as 1:45), while I was laying in the same position in bed as I woke up, maybe that's part of what made me laugh.

----------

